# Streaming desktop audio and video to Discord?



## chinagreenelvis (Apr 22, 2022)

I've tried messing around with the virtual camera option, but that apparently only acts as a webcam and Discord can't stream it independently. It also does not route desktop audio, and using other tools to to so doesn't work out well since an audio stream directly to a voice channel appears to cut out when anyone in the voice channel speaks, no matter what the client settings are.

Is there some kind of proxy by which desktop audio and video can be _streamed _to Discord?


----------



## PaiSand (Apr 22, 2022)

You have to ask this to discord support.


----------



## chinagreenelvis (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm looking for a solution _external _to Discord, because the lack of audio for streaming a screen isn't something that is likely to be resolved on their end. It seems more likely to me that someone on the OBS forums would know of a way to work around this, since the audio that passes through a program can be streamed as long as that program itself is being streamed.

Some kind of virtual desktop window with audio would seem to be what's required to do the job, but I don't know if one exists natively or though a plugin somewhere. The virtual camera looks like a step in the right direction but it's obviously not the solution in the way that I've tested so far.

If anyone can actually help, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## chinagreenelvis (Apr 23, 2022)

[Solved]

For anyone who finds this thread, it turns out the solution is simple: You have to select at least one device to act as a "monitor" for what your desktop audio is passing through. If you add, for example, the Realtek "stereo mix" as a source, you'll need to use the advanced audio properties to make it monitored. OBS only allows you to make one device the monitor, so which one you select is up to you. Once you've done that, you can then create a fullscreen preview of your OBS stream (accessible through the right-click menu) and then, in Discord, select that as your input for a stream. The monitored audio will then also be routed to the Discord stream.


----------



## totalbummer (Nov 15, 2022)

chinagreenelvis said:


> [Solved]
> 
> For anyone who finds this thread, it turns out the solution is simple: You have to select at least one device to act as a "monitor" for what your desktop audio is passing through. If you add, for example, the Realtek "stereo mix" as a source, you'll need to use the advanced audio properties to make it monitored. OBS only allows you to make one device the monitor, so which one you select is up to you. Once you've done that, you can then create a fullscreen preview of your OBS stream (accessible through the right-click menu) and then, in Discord, select that as your input for a stream. The monitored audio will then also be routed to the Discord stream.


I was trying to stream from OBS to Discord the other day and I got a little lost with the Stereo Mix. I was trying to use it to monitor desktop audio to pass that through to Discord, but I wasn't able to make it work. 

I know where to click and where to add it the monitor option in OBS, but let's say I'm using my Realtek Audio (Headphones) because I have speakers plugged into the aux port that I'm using. I want to capture that desktop audio and broadcast it to my stream on discord like you're saying, using fullscreen projection as the basis for the stream.

When you're using Stereo Mix, are you using the "listen to this device" option in its preferences or do I leave that off? I could have sworn I tried it like you described but I couldn't get the audio going through, I'm about to take another look at it now. I've been scouring the internet and can't find any info about this, so thanks for the post.


----------



## Frixwar (Dec 11, 2022)

totalbummer said:


> I was trying to stream from OBS to Discord the other day and I got a little lost with the Stereo Mix. I was trying to use it to monitor desktop audio to pass that through to Discord, but I wasn't able to make it work.
> 
> I know where to click and where to add it the monitor option in OBS, but let's say I'm using my Realtek Audio (Headphones) because I have speakers plugged into the aux port that I'm using. I want to capture that desktop audio and broadcast it to my stream on discord like you're saying, using fullscreen projection as the basis for the stream.
> 
> When you're using Stereo Mix, are you using the "listen to this device" option in its preferences or do I leave that off? I could have sworn I tried it like you described but I couldn't get the audio going through, I'm about to take another look at it now. I've been scouring the internet and can't find any info about this, so thanks for the post.


I was just trying to figure out the same thing. I found this on github and it solved my issues https://github.com/p-rivero/DiscordAudioStream/releases


----------

